# Scheuer President 26"



## boardhoarder (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm trying to locate a 26" Scheuer President in any condition for a friend. 

His dad received one as a Christmas present in 1959 and we'd like to find one and restore (unless we can get our hands on a nice original, then we'd just leave as-is) it for him as a surprise.

If you have one, know where there might be one, etc. please let me know. Thanks!

Here's a pic of his dad on Christmas morning, 1959 with his new bike:


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 17, 2016)

I have this Bauer President not sure if they are the same company or not. Made in West Germany. $50 plus shipping.


----------

